# Billy vs. SNAKEMAN. I'm preparing to create a village.



## Charlie_Kitsune (Nov 17, 2009)

Billy vs SNAKEMAN is an online game where you are being a ninja. There exist one very hard quest which requires me to do  many things before i finish it. I need to build a large clan (village) with many members, upgrades and myself I need a lot of items. After I finish quest people there will received an item and Village explodes. Also I become a kaiju (refferencing to King Kong or Gozilla) which may attack other villages. *Also After I explode village I offer 50 Fully digital colored arts (1 for each villager). (so it's like about 20$ worth art for every who participated.)

register link: *http://www.animecubed.com/billy/?51444*
How to play: http://animecubed.com/billy/howtoplay.shtml
Why Play: http://animecubed.com/billy/whybvs.shtml
Wiki: http://www.bvs.wikidot.com/

 
Edit: only first link is referal, all others doesn't have my name in them. so registering with first link is only optional. 

http://bvs.wikidot.com/quest:the-impossible-mission

This is the mission I'm planning to do.


I look forward to participants note me on FA or post replies here. My Character in this online browser game is Charlesfox (yet I'm not village leader)
*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 17, 2009)

Umm what?
Is this even in the right section?
Though I can't choose between Billy Mays and SnakeManEXE, both rock.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Nov 17, 2009)

I hope it is.


----------



## Surgat (Nov 17, 2009)

This looks like an RP thread.


----------



## Corto (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, I'm re-opening this one but I'd like a good explanation of what it is about becausr the opening post left me confused.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Nov 18, 2009)

It's an suggestion of help me in the online game Billy vs. SNAKEMAN. I want to make a village (clan, faction) there, and make a long and hard quest which requires assistance. (i redo first post)


----------



## Corto (Nov 18, 2009)

Any link? Info of what the game is about? Anything like that? not trying to be a douche, just wanna know if I should move this to Link Please or Three Frags.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Nov 18, 2009)

The game link (also refferal but it's optional) is in my signature, but there are links under login boxes on that page which leads to http://animecubed.com/billy/howtoplay.shtml and http://animecubed.com/billy/whybvs.shtml   

also wiki http://www.bvs.wikidot.com/


if it's wrong section, move it whenever you want, please.


----------



## Corto (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll move it to Links Please. Thanks for editing the opening post.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 18, 2009)

Judging by the numbers on his siglink, he wants everyone to click that in order to make him more powerful or someshit.  Gtfo, mybrute garbage.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Nov 18, 2009)

No, it's not mybrute. If you want, you can register on regular page :< I only need to complete super-hard quest in about 4 months :S This is the mission http://bvs.wikidot.com/quest:the-impossible-mission If you'd at least know a little about this game, you would know how hard it is to make it.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Nov 20, 2009)

Koala is wrong, plus I'm very close to create my village. I've found a place where I'll be able to collect all required monster drops (items), and  After I get ally Terri lvl 3 I can move there.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Nov 22, 2009)

I won Sevens trophy + 1 million of game cash and Afte rI get all Kaiju drops I'll be "looping" (starting the game again to receive trophies).


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Nov 29, 2009)

I won consolidation prize in the First Loser


----------

